# Slow Leak in HUGE tank... HELP!



## janejane (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi. I have a HUGE problem. My husband has a HUGE freshwater tank at his office. This tank is about 6 feet long, 3 feet deep and about 4 feet tall. I guess it might have had some type of high tech filtering system in it originally, but that wa removed- leaving a glassed column in the middle back. This column has a pvc tube coming out of it and protruding about an inch. We had never had any problems with the tank until recently. Water has begun to drip from around this pvc tube! The column that was previously dry is now holding water, but is not full. I have to find a way to plug this hole without emptying the entire tank. My father thought I could renmove the tube and then couple gaskets and washers on either side of the glass hole and this might work. My husband thought there should be a way of plugging the column itself. Is there anything out there that would harden to be waterproof that would not kill the fish in the tank? HELP!!!!


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

wut about that silicone stuff that holds the tank together? but it might affect the fish


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

something i have done a few times...
if you know exactly where the leak is you can take some silicone sealer and put it on a sheet of heavy plastic sheet...place that over the spot that leaks and smooth it around so it forms a good seal..leave the sheeting on and leave it for about 3 or 4 days....then gently peel away the sheeting.


----------

